# Oreo has lost plug



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Just a little bit ago Oreo lost her plug. She is still eating and not acting like she is in labor. I know it could be up to a month after she looses her plug, but I think she will go sooner than later. Udder is pretty full, she isn't use to having her udder touched like my goats so can't tell exactly how full! (She is a new goat). I'm gonna guess single for her in hopes she proves me wrong and has twins!! Lol  

Hoping Oreo waits until it is warmer. Tomorrow afternoon would be fine lol. So I will of course be up all night checking on her. It is going to be a bit chilly so hope the best for us lol. 

Here is Oreo in her pregnant glory! Oreos udder is a lot bigger than Bella's so I think Bella has a little bit to go!! Bella has her own post of course! Posted a pic of Bella for those who hasn't seen her post.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Happy kidding! I hope it's all smooth sailing for you two and, make sure you post pictures of her babies.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Yay Oreo! Be a good girl and pop out :kidred::kidred:, okay?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oreo just might surprise you! And torture you because all due does seem to do that very thing


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

She is acting like nothing is going on...so I don't think she will go tonight, grrr.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

She is stretching a lot. It is dark and hard to see but looks like labor could be soon. It looked like a little clear goo was coming. She is trying to potty a lot like she has to go but not much is coming out. Every doe is different so no matter how much experience I have under my belt she will act different lol! Looks like a long, cold night for both of us!


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Any update?


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

How is she doing?


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Nothing new to update...she is acting normal. Don't see any sign she will go tonight either :/ ! Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Do you have a due date?
I have had does lose their plug a month before they kid all the way to 45 minutes. 
Good luck


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

No the person I bought the goats from didn't write down a day. 

All my does go within an hour or two of the plug so she is enjoying making me wait lol! Still no babies, but I am watching her like a hawk. She is already annoyed at me checking her throughout the day and staring at her behind. 

I'm sure the neighbors tell stories of their neighbor staring at goats behinds lol!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Just curious if anyone has had a goat (or heard of one) going over a month after mucous plug. It is coming up on a month and she is a lot bigger, but doesn't look any closer to delivery. My other goats go within a couple hours of mucous plug so she has me stumped.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I've only had one lose mucus plug a month before all the others were right before and the latest one a couple days before. Good luck and happy kidding


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We've had them in the past start losing their plug more than a month away from kidding. Especially first timers. 
Every goat is different. I'm sure she will go at some point, can't stay pregnant forever right?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yup. I have several girls that loose their plug a month prior to kidding.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well nov 25th will be a month since she lost her plug. I hope she doesn't stay pregnant forever lol.

I know she will go soon. I just worry about her and Bella having kids in winter. My goats I had bred by my own bucks aren't due til march/April/may. I hate winter kids. I'm too much of a worry wart for winter kids. Lol

I know the babies will be fine, I mean I live a lot further south than most of you and your winter babies do fine.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah. It was 9 degrees here this morning and I have 4 girls ready to pop. They're due on Sunday. Thank goodness for warning barrels and hot blow driers!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

She finally let me take her picture. I did have to trick her with a treat.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow! She is a good size too!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I love this photo. It is almost like she is saying "AGAIN MOM?? Really??? "


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

So cute! Good luck!


----------

